# 50g planted tanks and ada soil ,,



## roderick (Nov 17, 2010)

MG]


----------



## roderick (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## roderick (Nov 17, 2010)

//i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk313/roderickcaalaman/434.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

I love the green and lush plants. Is the filter tube in the back covered with pellia? Very nice tank!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

one of the best looking, no care needed planted tank I have ever seen...great job ROD...we just need to get rid off those utricularia....thanks for sharing ...btw im getting my cv joint this thursday


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Utricularia is a pain to get rid of. I had to throw out all plants infected with it.


----------



## Kuec (Oct 21, 2010)

PRETTY! i need more greens  haha


----------

